# WWW-Seiten laden mit Cookie-Unterstützung?



## herbert (22. Jul 2005)

HI 

ich habe bis jetzt etwas C# gemacht und und wollte mir auch mal Java anschauen. 

Frage: wie kann man mit Java möglichst unkompliziert WWW-Seiten runterladen kann und dabei Cookies nutzen?

Mit C# gehts ungefähr so:


```
CookieCollection cookies = new CookieCollection();

// Code für jeden Aufruf:
HttpWebRequest request = (HttpWebRequest) WebRequest.Create("http://bla...");
request.CookieContainer = new CookieContainer();
request.CookieContainer.Add(cookies);  
HttpWebResponse reply = (HttpWebResponse) request.GetResponse();
...
cookies = reply.Cookies;
reply.Close();
```


Wie kann man das in Java ähnlich einfach programmieren?


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2005)

So ne CookieCollection gibts in Java nicht. Die musst dir das "Cookie-Field" für den Header der Anfrage selber bauen.
Guck mal hier: http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0092.html
Wenn's nicht klar ist, frag.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jul 2005)

jakarta commons HttpUtil


----------

